# Precipitously Delivery



## tsushkina@peacehealth.org (Nov 2, 2010)

Good day everyone! 
Here is scenario I need help with:
“The patient arrived in active labor. She has had routine prenatal care with the exception of poor follow-up for care with 6 visits to the clinic during this pregnancy presenting for initial evaluation at 17 weeks. She progressed rapidly in labor. Within 3 minutes of admission, the mother had a precipitous delivery. Nursing staff was in attendance in the patient's room and began the protocol for care of an infant after a precipitous delivery. The physician arrived in the patient's room at 1 minute after delivery. The physician was able to deliver the placenta without complication.  The physician did not find any rips or tears upon inspection of the perineum and vagina.”
What is the most appropriate way to code this situation? Thank you!


----------



## bonzaibex (Nov 3, 2010)

Here's a link to a good article discussing preciptious deliveries.

http://www.hcprobootcamps.com/e-newsletter/detail/229464

Becky, CPC


----------



## preserene (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you Becky it is a wonderful site; it gives clearly what the code should and how to report at their maximum

Well the terminology part of it and the pathophysiological occurrence of  it is this way: "Precipitate Labor"

Any culminating labor which has its very shortest period of normal norms stages of labor time for that number of parity, meaning Primi or Multipara, and beyond the expected time of the nurse/or the Physician for that parity and for that stage of labor. You know, there are 3stages of labor. The patient goes into labor, cutting short of the stipulated period of 1st stage, second stage and the 3rd stage of labor/or any one of them, mostly noticed at the 2nd-3rd stage of labor - precipitating into an unexpected or unpredicted time of labor of a normal labor, so much so that she delivers the baby ( a sort of advanced precarious time, you can call it)  before the attention could be provided  by the nurse or physician .


----------

